
Canada: Reasons for Not Voting in 2019 Federal Election - infodocket
https://www150.statcan.gc.ca/n1/daily-quotidien/200226/dq200226b-eng.htm
======
herodotus
Number 1 reason: "Not interested in politics"

Translation: "I am too lazy/selfish to find out what is actually going on and
how I can try and contribute to a better future for everyone."

